# Coque arrière et Smart Cover



## tutela (27 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, après avoir achété ma smart cover, je souhaiterai protéger avec une coque ultra mince, l'arrière de mon iPad 2. Quelqu'un a t'il trouvé une solution , une marque...

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Mars 2011)

Je suis aussi preneur de cette solution?


----------



## cybermac (27 Mars 2011)

Mois aussi cela m'intéresse...


----------



## Aitae (27 Mars 2011)

Plutôt qu'une coque pourquoi ne pas utiliser un produit de Gelaskins, ils sont de bonne qualité, apporte de la couleur à l'appareil et le protège plutôt bien (Aucun soucis de ce côté la pour moi, aucune rayure), après il est vrai que ce n'est pas une coque mais bon.

J'en parle ici:

http://forums.macg.co/ipad/gelaskins-donner-de-la-couleur-a-vos-appareils-652172.html

Pour ma part c'est le choix vers lequel je m'oriente avec mon iPad 2, une smart cover en cuir noir et un produit Gelaskins.


----------



## lucka27 (28 Mars 2011)

Aitae a dit:


> Plutôt qu'une coque pourquoi ne pas utiliser un produit de Gelaskins, ils sont de bonne qualité, apporte de la couleur à l'appareil et le protège plutôt bien (Aucun soucis de ce côté la pour moi, aucune rayure), après il est vrai que ce n'est pas une coque mais bon.
> 
> J'en parle ici:
> 
> ...


 
Je fais pareil. J'ai commandé ma Gelaskin hier au soir pour le dos mais je n'arrive pas à trouver de Smart Cover en magasin ... (pas d'Apple Store dan le coin .. pas encore ...).


----------



## pak-boy57 (29 Avril 2011)

voila ce que jai trouver sur le net qu'en pensez vous ?
http://www.coque.net/coque-ipad-2-bleue-compatible-smart-cover.html#


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Avril 2011)

pak-boy57 a dit:


> voila ce que jai trouver sur le net qu'en pensez vous ?
> http://www.coque.net/coque-ipad-2-bleue-compatible-smart-cover.html#



Elle m'intéresse aussi mais je n'arrive pas à obtenir les infos sur sa consistance :
Est elle en PVC ? Rigide ou molle ? Matière épaisse ou fine ?....
&#58393; &#58166;


----------



## pak-boy57 (29 Avril 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Elle m'intéresse aussi mais je n'arrive pas à obtenir les infos sur sa consistance :
> Est elle en PVC ? Rigide ou molle ? Matière épaisse ou fine ?....
> &#58393; &#58166;


je l'ai commandé je vous tiendrai au courant


----------



## ced68 (29 Avril 2011)

Moi je me suis commandé une invisible shield de chez Zagg. Je vous dirais si c'est bien, mais je n'ai pas trop peur, Zagg est mondialement connu pour ses films de protection.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Avril 2011)

pak-boy57 a dit:


> je l'ai commandé je vous tiendrai au courant



Ah, Ok, merci de jouer le cobaye !
J'attends ton retour d'expérience.


----------



## philedesbois (29 Avril 2011)

bonsoir moi sur mon IPAD2 j'ai positionné 4 pastilles autocollantes aux extremités ce sont des pastilles translucide pour les portes de cuisine c'est tres discret et pas chère !


----------



## worldice (29 Avril 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> Moi je me suis commandé une invisible shield de chez Zagg. Je vous dirais si c'est bien, mais je n'ai pas trop peur, Zagg est mondialement connu pour ses films de protection.



Ta commandé laquelle ?
- Avant
- Arrière (sans les angles)
- Avant + arrière (avec les angles)
- Avant + arrière (sans les angles)


----------



## Steevo55 (29 Avril 2011)

Le combo film transparent plus coque me tente bien en plus de ma smart cover :
http://www.coque.net/coque-ipad-2-bleue-compatible-smart-cover.html
http://www.coque.net/film-transparent-de-protection-ipad-2.html

26,79 le tout livré, ça laisse réfléchir


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Avril 2011)

natsou_k a dit:


> Salut à tous, j'ai déjà commandé ces coques sur ce site. Elles sont en tpu et ca donne super bien. Le tpu ca ressemble à une sorte de silicone mais un petit peu différent au touché.
> J'ai été livré en deux jours ouvrables en plus
> Au niveau du résultat, rien à dire à part que c'est top mais je vous laisse en juger, vous verrez.
> je vous redonne le lien : http://www.coque.net/ipad/2.html



Tu dis "...une sorte de silicone mais un peu différent au toucher"
Ce que je recherche c'est que ça ne soit pas "dur" comme du PVC mais que ça absorbe les chocs et que donc d'une part ce soit mou ou mi-mou et d'autre part que ça ne glisse pas sur une table (par exemple) comme le ferait un plastique dur.
Je ne sais pas si je me fais bien comprendre ...
Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## ced68 (29 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Ta commandé laquelle ?
> - Avant
> - Arrière (sans les angles)
> - Avant + arrière (avec les angles)
> - Avant + arrière (sans les angles)


J'ai pris la avant et arrière sans les angles.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Avril 2011)

natsou_k a dit:


> Et bien c'est tout à fait ce que tu cherches alors car le tpu c'est plus résistant que le silicone, c'est mou (donc antichoc) et antidérapant. Le fais que ce soit mou, ca permet aussi de l'installer facilement.
> TPU = polyuréthane (je penses que c'est ca le nom scientifique)



Merci de ces infos...Et si je peux encore te demander:
Est elle épaisse ? j'ai peur que trop fine elle ne soit pas assez protectrice.
Merci


----------



## taxisun (30 Avril 2011)

natsou_k a dit:


> De rien, tu ne m'ennuies pas du tout
> Niveau épaisseur, je dirais 2 mm au moins, ce doit etre le meme que celles vendues en boutique.
> J'ai l impression que mon ipad 2 est protégé en tt cas. Bon, si je le laisse tomber du toit c'est autre chose ^^.



Petite question es qu'on peut ajouter la smart cover avec ces coque?


----------



## bellague (30 Avril 2011)

J'ai commandé un film transparent (avant-arrière) pour 10 sur Ebay. Je ne l'ai pas encore reçu mais je ne mettrai que sur l'arrière (pour éviter les rayures). Il ne laisse pas de traces lorsqu'on l'enlève. Je n'ai pas besoin de film sur l'écran car j'ai la Smartcover. Celle-ci est disponible dans tous les coloris à l'AppleStore de Genève


----------



## worldice (30 Avril 2011)

bellague a dit:


> J'ai commandé un film transparent (avant-arrière) pour 10 sur Ebay. Je ne l'ai pas encore reçu mais je ne mettrai que sur l'arrière (pour éviter les rayures). Il ne laisse pas de traces lorsqu'on l'enlève. Je n'ai pas besoin de film sur l'écran car j'ai la Smartcover. Celle-ci est disponible dans tous les coloris à l'AppleStore de Genève



Peux-tu nous indiquer le lien du truc sur ebay ou un lien du constructeur du film plastique s'il te plaît ?
Merci !


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Avril 2011)

natsou_k a dit:


> De rien, tu ne m'ennuies pas du tout
> Niveau épaisseur, je dirais 2 mm au moins, ce doit etre le meme que celles vendues en boutique.
> J'ai l impression que mon ipad 2 est protégé en tt cas. Bon, si je le laisse tomber du toit c'est autre chose ^^.



Bien ! ça me semble correct.
Je vais donc suivre ton choix et je vais en commander une.
Merci encore de toutes ces infos.


----------



## karanda (2 Mai 2011)

Super le site coque.net. C'est exactement ce dont j'ai besoin.

Par contre on ne peut régler qu'en chèque ou paypal?


C'est dommage...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h20 ----------




karanda a dit:


> Super le site coque.net. C'est exactement ce dont j'ai besoin.
> 
> Par contre on ne peut régler qu'en chèque ou paypal?
> 
> ...



Autant pour moi on peut directement payer en CB sur le site Paypal (sans avoir de compte paypal!).


----------



## caloudoro (21 Mai 2011)

La coque SNAP SHIELD de BELKIN est parfaite
19  à la FNAC
100% compatible Smart Cover


----------



## Req75 (22 Mai 2011)

caloudoro a dit:


> La coque SNAP SHIELD de BELKIN est parfaite
> 19  à la FNAC
> 100% compatible Smart Cover



Je plussoie :love:
Très bon choix !


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Mai 2011)

caloudoro a dit:


> La coque SNAP SHIELD de BELKIN est parfaite
> 19  à la FNAC
> 100% compatible Smart Cover



Peu d'infos techniques sur cette coque...
Elle me semble rigide: Quelqu'un pour confirmer ?
Merci


----------



## Scatcat (22 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 
Auriez-vous des liens vers des sites marchands vendant des films de protection pour le dos de l'iPad 2 pour moi de 20 FDP inclus ?

Merci


----------



## Req75 (28 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Peu d'infos techniques sur cette coque...
> Elle me semble rigide: Quelqu'un pour confirmer ?
> Merci



C'est rigide oui.


----------



## Padawanlady (28 Mai 2011)

la Belkin est tres bien... vraiment compatible smart cover, le toucher est sympa et elle a l air solide... oui elle est rigide mais n a pas fait de marques sur les arretes de mon precieux. je la conseille.


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Mai 2011)

@ Req75 et Padawanlady,
Merci pour vos remontées mais je ne suivrai pas votre choix et contrairement à ce que j'avais annoncé je n'ai pas non plus suivi le choix de natsou_k (que je remercie encore).
Au final j'ai passé commande de cette coque (en noir):
http://www.vipad.fr/post/Test-de-la...ur-protéger-en-couleur-le-dos-de-votre-iPad-2
Je l'attends et, dès réception, je ferai un post sur mon ressenti.
Merci à toutes et tous.


----------

